# IPv4 und iPv6



## Fohnbit (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo!

Ich kann mittels:

```
InetAddress.getByName("2a01:488:42:1010:50ed:8450:35:a0a1")
```
wohl eine IPv6 Adresse übergeben.

Mittels .isLinkLocalAddress kann ich auch prüfen ob es eine locale ist ... das klappt.

Aber wofür gibt es dann Inet6Address ?

Ich möchte die ganze Kommunikation über IPv6 machen (sofern Endgeräte diese besitzen).
Kann ich also weiterhin *InetAddress *nehmen oder muss es *Inet6Address *sein?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## InfectedBytes (9. Mai 2015)

Inet6Address erbt von InetAdress.

```
InetAddress.getByName("2a01:488:42:1010:50ed:8450:35:a0a1")
```
Da es sich bei dem Parameter um eine IPv6 adresse handelt, bekommst du auch eine Inet6Adress zurück.


----------

